# Adventures of Sweet Pea the Orchid Mantis.



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 8, 2016)

This is Sweet Pea. Born 5.30.2016.

  Sorry the quality is not the best he decided to not move from my right hand so I had to take the picture with my left hand(so difficult)

Isn't he/she so awesome?

Thank you Precarious(He has some nymphs available still)!

This was yesterday when I first brought him home, he has been hanging upside down all day... hopefully he molts soon with no problems *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm going to start posting a few photos everyday, because- for one, I'm bored, and don't have much going on at the moment- and two, because Sweet Pea is just so awesome, and I'd like to share the awesome-ness with others


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 8, 2016)

He/she is adorable! I love the name too.  :wub:


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 8, 2016)

The little nymph looks great, and appears to be at home already (cleaning itself while perched on your hand in the first photo).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice baby!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 9, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> He/she is adorable! I love the name too.  :wub:


hehe, thanks   I thought it fit her/m very well!



CosbyArt said:


> The little nymph looks great, and appears to be at home already (cleaning itself while perched on your hand in the first photo).


That makes me happy to hear! I hope I do a good job raising Sweet Pea, lol.



hibiscusmile said:


> Nice baby!


Thanks to you I was able to get refunded so I could get this baby! I think you may be Sweet Pea's God-mother? LOL.


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 9, 2016)

Sweet Pea says "hello!"




Here's her home, she likes to hang out on the Orchids leading to her house. LOL, (boyfriend built me a quick little shelf out of stuff we had laying around)


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 10, 2016)

Sweet Pea's home looks so cute and comfy for him/her!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 17, 2016)

Look who finally molted today! I KNEW she was going to molt, when out to lunch, and came home to this! I MISSED IT. Gosh darn-it! But I'm glad she had no troubles!! Sorry pictures are blurry, will have more after her skin hardens!


----------



## rudebega (Jun 17, 2016)

So cuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 17, 2016)

rudebega said:


> So cuuuuuuuuuuute


haha she knows it too!!


----------



## Kara S (Jun 18, 2016)

Yay for you and Sweet Pea!


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 18, 2016)

So glad she molted finally, she's looking good!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 18, 2016)

Kara S said:


> Yay for you and Sweet Pea!


Hehe, thank you  



ashleenicole said:


> So glad she molted finally, she's looking good!


Thank you! I was getting anxious!! I'm glad she made it okay   Today is photo-shoot day. She's already pretty active and showing interest in food!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't have a nice enough camera to show the true beauty of Sweet Pea! Damn iPhone!!!!




poor little antenna-it grew back a little longer though!!


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 21, 2016)

She is so pretty, you have a little beauty on your hands!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 21, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> She is so pretty, you have a little beauty on your hands!


Thank you   I'm a very proud mama.


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 29, 2016)

Molted to L3  today! Caught it in action! 

12 days after the first molt.


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 29, 2016)

Yay for another molt! They grow so fast.


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 29, 2016)

here's another molt picture


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 30, 2016)

The molt pictures are really cool! I've caught a few of mine molting, but my phone camera was never really good enough to capture any good photos of the process.


----------



## Kara S (Jul 2, 2016)

Go Sweet Pea, go! So beautiful. Maybe next year I'll feel competent enough for an Orchid.


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jul 3, 2016)

Kara S said:


> Go Sweet Pea, go! So beautiful. Maybe next year I'll feel competent enough for an Orchid.


Oh I'm sure you'll do an amazing job!! George is looking great!! Love the enclosure makeover you gave him too lol!


----------



## LazarusMantid (Jul 21, 2016)

AH! I can't wait to see more!


----------

